

Ask YC: Rate My Start-up Markets.Com - Markets

Despite the great domain name, just launched this week...trying to push original material.  Thoughts on how I can make it better?  What else to add/change?<p>Thanks,<p>Armando
======
callmeed
Great domain and–I think–potential to be a great site ... you do have some
stiff competition on the other hand.

I only looked for a second, but here's what I noticed:

\- Having video is great, but I'd try to improve the quality. I would come in
a little tighter on the girl and try to light her better (she seems real
flat). Search around and you'll find some good video lighting tutorials.

\- You should definitely have some RSS feeds linked off the home page. I'd say
at least 1 for the reports and 1 for the videos.

\- Since you're not actually selling anything, you definitely want to capture
as much user data as possible. I'd suggest allowing people to create accounts
and set preferences. Maybe do something like widgetize the home page–let
people put their favorite stocks, markets, and news categories on the home
page.

------
epi0Bauqu
How did you get the domain name?

~~~
shafqat
I really hope we get an answer to this -- really curious!

------
pedalpete
great domain name. I would think your scrolling data marque could be done in
javascript rather than as a java plugin (it failed in Chrome, but works in
FF).

Also, you need a search box so I can check out prices without waiting for it
to pop up.

Sure, your girl is cute, but you need more dynamism in the video. Better
graphics, more things around, etc. Assuming that you are thinking the video is
going to be a business driver. Also, looks like your full screen of the video
player doesn't work.

------
marketscom
thank you for your comments. Iam interested in hearing more about what
specific content and customization you feel we should start offering. thank
you. Armando

------
rokhayakebe
One thing is certain, you got a great domain name.

~~~
jeffa107
Not necessarily. Perhaps it's easy to remember and it more easily found in
search, but it's harder to build a brand around a generic name like
markets.com. Bloomberg, The Street, and The Motley Fool have the advantage in
this space.

~~~
ra
That's a moot point. When you have an AAA generic like markets.com you don't
need to brand it; the whole sector is yours to own!

Well done on securing this very valuable name.

~~~
jeffa107
I'm sure the companies behind news.com, blogs.com, tickets.com, shoes.com, and
most others with generic names would argue that it's not moot, that it's the
exception and not the rule. You still have to make something people want,
something they can't get elsewhere. markets.com doesn't seem to have that, at
least not yet. It's hard to be unique in the news aggregation niche.

------
fbbwsa
provide some value.

there doesn't really appear to be anything there that provides anything there
that isn't already readily available in other places.

Aggregating market information is good, but there is so much out there that
does it already that it'd be better to have even ONE thing that gives someone
a unique reason to go to markets.com

------
markbao
Wow, that's an amazing domain.

I like the site... a bit cluttered though, yes. Gradient at the top also is
kind of cheesy.

------
zitterbewegung
Your interface seems a bit cluttered. I would try to clean up the frontpage a
bit.

------
Markets
www.markets.com

~~~
gcheong
Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (<http://www.godaddy.com>) Domain Name:
MARKETS.COM Created on: 03-Aug-94 Expires on: 02-Aug-17 Last Updated on:
30-Sep-08

You've been sitting on this name for a while?

------
ram1024
you found a cute girl to read the news :D

taking a card from that bartoloromo girl whatever her name is (prepares to be
flamed by the fanboys)

site looks good other than the ads are low on the page if they're your source
of revenue

